# Fisheye Add On?



## Sagz11 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was just given a nikon f2 slr....its one of the old ones from the 80s, and i want to get that fisheye look on my pictures, but i did some research, and a lens is not what im looking for because i dont want to spend like 500 bucks on... but i found some things... u can get like screw on fisheyes for cameras...im interested in one of those, but dont know where to get it...all i know is that my camera lens cap says 52mm and the ring on the inside of the lens says f=35mm...
does anyone know where i can get one of these screw on 52mm, and which one will work?
thanks,
sagz


----------



## epatsellis (Sep 21, 2008)

You can use one that screws into the front of the lens, you wil be pretty disappointed in the quality though, the really good ones that aren't junk optically cost nearly what a fisheye lens would cost. (century optics and roslyn come to mind)


----------



## Sagz11 (Sep 22, 2008)

here is a picture of the exact camera, but the lens says 35mm not 55 or whatever this one says
http://k41.pbase.com/g4/82/560982/2/52205486.F2.jpg


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 24, 2008)

There are many awesome wide and super wide type attachments for less than $100. I think no one can tell the difference between them and a $600+ dedicated lens.  Here's a post I put together on the topic:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1378438&postcount=8


Here's a $15 wide converter on a super-cheap-o zoom lens: 
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1307870&postcount=8


----------

